# Need 9mm With Small Grip For My Wife



## DOND (Feb 16, 2007)

She Has Small Hands But Can Shoot Any Gun She Wants A 9 
Thank You Dond


----------



## justanutherdude (Dec 18, 2007)

DOND, I would suggest go to your local shop and have her handle every 9mm they have to find a preference and what fits her the best. 

In my own opinion, for a hi-cap nine... my XD9 service fits small hands really well, particularly for a 16+1 capacity.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My wife has small hands - and of the few times I have gotten her to actually go to the range - she liked my Hk USP compact (the fullsize is huge - but the compact has a nice grip)


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

The Kahrs are the smallest but not in price.
My Fiance shoots my XD 9 just fine, but she has longer fingers for a woman.

Have her handle everything...

One will feel right.

Jeff


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

the smallest is the kahr pm9 then the keltec pf9 or p11
then the springfield xd9 then glock 26 

she should hold them all because all people feel different things


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

DOND said:


> She Has Small Hands But Can Shoot Any Gun She Wants A 9


Small hands = single stack magazine
Small hands does not necessary limit to small gun.

You have to be more specific with your requirements otherwise you will get a list of everyone's personal faves. Tell us a bit more...

Price range?
Polymer vs metal frame?
9x19, 9x18 (makarov) or 9mm kurtz (.380)?
mini, compact or fullsize (ie. Browning hi pwrs with thin grips)?
carry how (purse, thigh, hip, ankle, shoulder)?
SS, blued, phosphate or polycoat?
snappy or push recoil preference?


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

I think this one is a good little gun.
http://www.waltheramerica.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=13152&storeId=10002&productId=60535&langId=-1&parent_category_rn=44304&isFirearm=Y
I hope the link is ok.
I´m refering to the walther pps.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

hideit said:


> the smallest is the kahr pm9 then the keltec pf9 or p11
> then the springfield xd9 then glock 26
> 
> she should hold them all because all people feel different things


One caution to some of those sugegstions - a lot of women do not like the long, heavier DAO trigger that is on the Kahrs. And, the recoil on those 9mm Kahrs is pretty punishing. Even I don't really like them after a few mags....


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

justanutherdude said:


> DOND, I would suggest go to your local shop and have her handle every 9mm they have to find a preference and what fits her the best.


+1 Exactly what I would have said.

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah, she needs to handle some guns, making sure she actually knows how to hold them properly - with her hand centered and high on the backstrap.

The Kahrs and the SIG P239 both have small grips, as does the Springfield EMP. Actually, all 1911s can be fitted with thin grips to work for people with small hands, and you can find 9mm 1911s.


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

How about a Smith and Wesson 3913. Single stack 9mm.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The M&P with small grip insert installed would be a good one for her to try.

Be certain the small insert is installed.

:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Para makes an LDA 9 that is great for smaller hands. I had seen one on gunbroker last night as a matter of fact (Auction # 91175393)


----------



## polyguy (May 4, 2007)

Have her handle a Ruger P95, also. Low recoil, very reliable, 15rd mags, fairly light in weight(even with full mag inserted), reasonably priced and of course...its 9mm.
I owned one at one point. Highly recommend it for women.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I forgot to mention the HKP7 or P7M8, if you have the bucks. Super easy to shoot well, even for small-handed people.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

The new small Walther PPS (I think) mentioned in an earlier post is super thin and really looks nice. The price mentioned on their website is full retail and the street price (after it's been out a little while) will probably be a bit less. Might be worth handling. Just my nickel's worth. :smt033


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Springfield's got a newish 1911 compact style 9mm out that is really nice. It's called the EMP or something similar...


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

H&K p2000


----------



## Python1969 (Jan 28, 2008)

Best way to find out is for her to go out and handle them. What I would like to suggest is the CZ line. The P01 or the 75 compact fits small hands very well. 

You may also want to check out (if you can find one) a Sig 225. I see the S&W 3913 was suggested, which is also a nice option.

Again, the best way to find out is for her to go out and check the feel herself.

Happy hunting.


----------



## jacksmatrixxx (Mar 17, 2008)

try the springfield emp,expensive to some,but the best cc gun i have ever owned


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Find a HK P30, and see if the shop will let you feel the small back strap and small side panels. It's really slim and super comfortable. It had 3 different size back straps and side panels you can mix and match. A supurb gun.


----------



## AdamSean (Mar 16, 2008)

I have relatively small hands myself. I have a new Kel-Tec PF-9 and it feels great. Shoots great too. It is also half the price of the Kahr PM9 too.

Truthfully, you should let her pick her own gun. My girlfriend picked a Taurus PT-111 Pro. She really likes it. About the same measurements as a Glock but a smaller, better grip.


----------

